# Merckx MXL - Built up completed



## Maverick

here's pics of the complete built up.

cheers!

PS: pardon the dirty cassette and mismatch bars/stem combo


----------



## HigherGround

Very nice! Have you thrown that puppy on a scale yet? I'm not particularly a weight weenie, but it would be interesting to know what yours worked out to be.

I'll forgive you for the mismatched bars and stem because:
1) The stem is awesome enough that I doubt anyone would notice
2) There's enough black between the frame, the stem pantographing and bolt cap, and the brake hoods and levers that the black bars really don't stand out.
3) My MXL has black Deda bars with a silver 3T stem.


----------



## INDECS

Badass.

The Cinelli 101 stem is actually quite a nice touch amongst all the modern carbon parts.


----------



## boneman

*Whoooooaa!*

Yo Mav- nicely done. LW, Campag, Carbon and Merckx. Old school meets new age. That's awesome. Now, how's the ride. Cheers


----------



## Dave Hickey

very well done.....I love the stem and wheels.....


----------



## stelvio1925

Very well done Maverick! Did I say that bike's my size, too . That Cinelli 101 is a nice accent with the white bartape. Congrats.


----------



## Maverick

*here's the complete built up list*

1. Record R/D and F/D
3. Chorus Crankset 170mm/ 53/39
4. SR BB cups
5. Record Ergo shifters
6. SR cassette
7. LW Std 16/20 Tubular
8. Cinelli 101 stem (with Merckx Panto) - 100mm
9. ITM Millenium Bars (Ergo)
10. Carbon Ti skewers
11. Record Seatpost (old version - with Record logo at rear)
12. Selle Italia Flite Carbonio

Note: I've since remove the Carbon Ti skewers, the clamping force is insufficient on the chrome rear drop-outs (surface is too damn smooth). The rear wheelset slip-out twice the moment I step on the pedals!  Currently using the Fulcrum stock skewers. 
Will post a ride report later on (probably a comparison between the TIME ULTEAM VXRS)

Cheers!

PS: again, apologies on the lousy pic quality.


----------



## velomateo

Just beautiful... Eddy would be proud.


----------



## cannibal

Real Nice build Mav., I share your pain regarding the skewers issue. All my merckx framesets have tire rub blemishes on the non-drive chainstay- bummer. Although chrome dropouts are nice from a cosmetic standpoint, they seem to provide an inferior clamping surface for a skewer to bite. Currently running Ultegra skewers at ultra tight tension, no rear wheel slip issues so far.


----------



## boneman

*skewers*

Use skewers with metal, not plastic, components. Generally that means Dura Ace for Shimano and Chorus/Record for Campag. Maybe yours are different but my Ultegra skwers had non-metal parts on the binding components.

Another thing I've done, not recommended for resale purposes, it to take a pair of vice grips and imprint their jaw pattern on the mating surface of the drops out if they're chromed.




cannibal said:


> Real Nice build Mav., I share your pain regarding the skewers issue. All my merckx framesets have tire rub blemishes on the non-drive chainstay- bummer. Although chrome dropouts are nice from a cosmetic standpoint, they seem to provide an inferior clamping surface for a skewer to bite. Currently running Ultegra skewers at ultra tight tension, no rear wheel slip issues so far.


----------



## cannibal

Thanks BM for your input, I did a hasty search for DA Skewers. They were not cheap, above $100 for a pair. Just to put things into perspective, I could buy a Mavic Open Pro wheelset laced to Ultegra hubs with Ultegra skewers included for $250 plus tax. With that said, it makes it difficult to drop > $100 for a pair of skewers only.
Are there any generic skewers out there with all metal components that will work just as effectively but for less money? Weight (grams) isn't a major issue.


----------



## boneman

*I hear you on the cost*

That being said, I buy them used. Just bought a pair of Mavic skewers, silver, same as those that came with the original Kysrium's and paid $25USD on EBay. They have metal on the mating surfaces and work well in chrome horizontal drop outs. The hi zoot one's like Tune and others, I stay away from unless I have vertical drop outs.


----------



## innergel

You need a white saddle on that MXL. Otherwise, it looks fantasticx100! It came out really well. 



I found an old skewer that came with my trainer in my parts bin and used it on my MXL. It has held fine for the last year or so. I run new Ultegra skewers on my StradaOS and they have never failed. I'm happy with them. Internal cam skewers are the only way to go with chromed dropouts.


----------



## Mersault

cannibal said:


> Thanks BM for your input, I did a hasty search for DA Skewers. They were not cheap, above $100 for a pair. Just to put things into perspective, I could buy a Mavic Open Pro wheelset laced to Ultegra hubs with Ultegra skewers included for $250 plus tax. With that said, it makes it difficult to drop > $100 for a pair of skewers only.
> Are there any generic skewers out there with all metal components that will work just as effectively but for less money? Weight (grams) isn't a major issue.


generic old school steel skewers:

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...Hub-and-Axle&tc=Quick-Release&item_id=QR-5165


----------



## cannibal

Mersault said:


> generic old school steel skewers:
> 
> http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...Hub-and-Axle&tc=Quick-Release&item_id=QR-5165


Thanks, M, although they're currently out of stock, it certainly puts skewer prices into perspective, > 100 (dura ace) vs. < 20 for a generic steel pair, which will bite on chrome drop outs and weigh a piddly few grames more. I'm all over it.


----------



## innergel

Mersault said:


> generic old school steel skewers:
> 
> http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...Hub-and-Axle&tc=Quick-Release&item_id=QR-5165


Here's another set on ebay, $6. I bought a set from this seller and they are fine.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Bike-Steel-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item53de78ba57


----------



## cannibal

innergel said:


> Here's another set on ebay, $6. I bought a set from this seller and they are fine.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Bike-Steel-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item53de78ba57


Thanks for the tip, just bought a pair as well for approx. $11.00 including shipping.


----------



## Kenacycle

I really like the neo-retro look!


----------



## Maverick

*final pics on the MX Leader*

here are a couple of additional pics. 

here's my problem, the frameset is a tad big for me, toptube at 53.8cm, if only the toptube is a 52cm 

I just send an email to a frame builder to enquire if it's possible to "modify" the frameset..and unless possible, I have no choice but let go of the frame/fork sometime within the next 1-2 months.

with Hyperon Ultra clincher 18.34 lbs
with LW Std 17.88 bls.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Heartbreaking 

That's such a beautiful bike and so well detailed. I wanted an MXL but small ones are super rare. Hopefully a good builder will be able to cut it down for you.


----------



## HigherGround

I know that's a gorgeous stem, but is there any chance you could switch to a shorter one?


----------



## Maverick

@Higherground.

thanks for the suggestion on the stem.

personally I will opt for smaller frame size rather than a shorter stem, as this greatly effects the bike handling. 
sadly, this frame is just too big for me ..


----------



## seddo

I agree with the others this must be heartbreaking as that is one of the best MXL colour schemes - good luck with what ever you decide


----------



## innergel

Maverick, my green MXL in the same color scheme has the opposite problem. Mine is just too small at 60cm. I am toying with the idea of selling it and getting something custom made so I can finally ride a properly sized bike. I still ride the MXL, and it rides great, but after 3-4 years I can definitely say it's too small.


----------



## fusiongary

boneman said:


> Yo Mav- nicely done. LW, Campag, Carbon and Merckx. Old school meets new age. That's awesome. Now, how's the ride. Cheers


I agree. That build is fantastic. All class. I like things to match too, but your bike looks so good, I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## fusiongary

I'm tall too, having a hard time getting he right fit on my MXL. I'm thinking about getting the head tube extended, and getting a longer steerer put on the fork. I saw some pics of Axel Merckxs MXL and it had a HT extension and still looked good. 
Who painted your fork? They seem to have matched the paint REALLY well from what I can tell...
Do you have the original fork still?


----------



## Maverick

This is the original MX Leader fork, came with the frameset. 

Btw the frameset/fork/headset has been sold.


----------



## HigherGround

Maverick said:


> @Higherground.
> 
> thanks for the suggestion on the stem.
> 
> personally I will opt for smaller frame size rather than a shorter stem, as this greatly effects the bike handling.
> sadly, this frame is just too big for me ..


I know this is a delayed response, but if you still have the bike, have you actually tried swapping out the stem, or are you just assuming the handling will change too much?

I had a pro fitting done after I built my MXL, and the shop actually recommended a stem about 2 cm shorter than what I originally had. I don't recall any particular detriment to the handling, but my comfort improved.


----------



## Maverick

Thanks for the thoughts. 

Unfortunately I sold the frameset, fork 2 weeks ago. 

My original stem is 100mm in length, however I won't go lower than a 100mm as 
this greatly effects the bike handling (based on my personal experience)
To begin with, as much as I love the frameset, it is just too large for me. 

The max top tube length based on my fit is 53cm, anything larger and I will have to opt for a 90mm stem, the weight distribution suffers and the bike feels twitchy. 

I have two Colnagos, a 52.7mm toptube C50 and another with a 52.3mm toptube. Both is equipped with a 100mm and a 110mm stem. Fit is proper, better handling due to proper weight distribution. 

Cheers!


----------

